# GA16DE-T Dyno



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

good numbers ... what are you running for a setup? are you running cams? I am hoping to re-run my setup at 13 psi this spring... its always good to have some numbers for comparison. I hope to have my intake ready by them. 
-dave


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's some info on my setup:

HS turbo kit w/GT28RS turbo
50 lb/hr injectors
Cobra MAF
Top feed fuel rail
Aeromotive FPR (at stock fuel pressure)
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
3" cat and 3" catback
Fidanza flywheel
JWT dual sprung PP and half organic/half metallic disc
UR underdrive pulley
Greddy Profec B boost controller


So no cams. I think the issue was the spark plug gap. When I pulled the plugs the gap on 2 of them was near .035, which I know causes breakup.
I gapped them down to .027, once I redo my hot IC piping I should be hitting the dyno again.

Look forward to seeing what you can put down dave, especially with the intake manifold.

What's up with this forum? The posts are all over the place.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I dynoed my car again today, iIt didn't go exactly as planned. I had my boost controller set at about 12-13 PSI. A little while after getting into full boost, at about 5500 RPMs it started hesitating and breaking up.
Did about 3 or 4 runs this way, in the middle I noticed the fuel pressure was at about 38, so I turned it down to 35. Still had the same results though. Then I turned down the boost a bit to about 11-11.5 PSI. On this last run, it wasn't perfect but came out a lot better than the earlier runs, even making more power at less boost.
So anyway that best results were 233WHP/226WTQ. Not too bad, up about 20 on each from my previous dyno, which was also at about 11 PSI. I was hoping for more, but
considering I could only run a max of about 11 PSI I'm pretty happy with the results. One other thing.. since replacing the fuel pump, no pinging like I had at my last dyno.

As I was leaving my main guess on the cause of the breakup/hesitation was the spark plug gap being too big. I can't think of too many other things that would cause the car to run fine up to 11 PSI, then run like shit at 12-13. The gap I was running was .030.
On my way home though my car was running good but then it started to run terrible and I figured a IC pipe had popped off. Got home and I was right. So it could have a boost leak was also contributing to this.
So on my to-do list is rework the hot IC piping, this is where the coupler came loose and it has never fit that great.
Also pull the plugs, check the gap and try running it a little smaller and see what happens.
Once I fix these issues I'll be back to the dyno to see what I can do.

I'll post some more info when I get the chance, hopefully tonight. I have the dyno charts, one with breaking up(max was 223WHP/231WTQ) and the 11PSI one and data logging on each dyno run, also some details on my setup.
I meant to get some videos of the dyno but my friend with the video camera wasn't able to make it at the last minute. I took some videos with my digital camera, but those kinda suck. If they are worth anything I'll post them, otherwise I can at least post audio clips if anyone is interested.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some pics of my original dyno chart and the new one

Original


New


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

thats awesome man.. congrats on the new setup. i just finished mine up.. and the car runs PERFECT.. ive had it at 12-13ish.. with no problems at all. but to be honest.. lol im afraid to see what she can do.. dunno if i can handle it yet... i finally got rid of the hesitation i had.. i believe it had to be the maf and boost leak. im currently running my plugs at .03.. and im boosting 12-13 with no problems.. so id say you definately had a boost leak somewhere.
numbers look great.. can't wait to see what she'll do when you turn the boost up. i hope my numbers look as good when i get back on the dyno


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

You have not change your sig yet. Old HP #'s. Even with some minor problems, your car still made some great power numbers which still very impressive I think. Hope you get the problems all fixed for your next run.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Correct me if im wrong, You guys are getting these numbers with out the jimwolf computer Right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> Correct me if im wrong, You guys are getting these numbers with out the jimwolf computer Right?


UMM no we all use the JWT ecu...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm running a bikirom daughterboard with a jdm s13 sr20de ECU
-dave




OverTake said:


> Correct me if im wrong, You guys are getting these numbers with out the jimwolf computer Right?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

ok. How will the ga motor act when you boost iit to about 7 psi with just turbo, inter cooler, bov, 240sx maf?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OverTake said:


> ok. How will the ga motor act when you boost iit to about 7 psi with just turbo, inter cooler, bov, 240sx maf?


UMM seriously? This is a common seutp well documented in NPM. Are you doing injectors as well? You need something to control the injectors and the 240 MAF.


----------

